# Rafer Alston...



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

What do you guys think of him, now?

I know, at the beginning of the year, everyone seriously disliked Alston...

...but lately, he has been pretty good in all categories.

Still think the PG position should have a makeover?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I think this offense is good for rafer... especially if he can finish on those drives to the basket.

His shooting percentage has improved leaps and bounds in the last three weeks. If that should continue I don't see where anyone can have a problem with him.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Rafer is one of the most underrated point guards in the league when he can put a string of complete games together. He can run an offense, dish the assist, penetrate, PLAY DEFENSE, and when he can shoot a decent percentage I put him up there with the All-Star PGs.

He is still not a starter but would be a super backup pg. Keep it up Rafer!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

He's obviously the best of the bunch, but I still hope Brooks develops and takes over the starting spot. :biggrin:


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

It looks like he is use to the system. I wouldn't trade him off unless we get a better offer. I want to see Brooks be his back up PG.

James needs to go. He started off well, but since then he has gone nowhere but down. Francis should stick around. I think he can still play.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Rafer is never consistent. Sometime he is too great, sometime he sucks so bad. I think once he's played into the system we shouldn't trade him away. He is a good point guard right now.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> Rafer is one of the most underrated point guards in the league when he can put a string of complete games together. He can run an offense, dish the assist, penetrate, PLAY DEFENSE, and when he can shoot a decent percentage I put him up there with the All-Star PGs.
> 
> He is still not a starter but would be a super backup pg. Keep it up Rafer!


there is some things i don't agree with you here (like the penetrating, iam still iffy about him doing that good on this part) but he is playing really good lets hope that this isn't a fluke but we really haven't play anyone that good lately (meaning no spurs,mavs etc.) but yes please keep it up Rafer 

i wonder what can he do when T-Mac comes back...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am not sold on him yet, but in all honestly I am impressed on how he has presented himself this year along with his improvements. 

If this past offseason was any indication, I thought this season he would have been traded. With all the law trouble he had, the unknown situation regarding the starting position, and uncertainty of his job security with the team, I would have not seen him come this prepared all.

He came to camp in great shape, he worked hard to understand and pick up the system, shot over 300 3 pointers or something during training camp, and has constantly brought 110% each game. 

Rafer was on my black list for the last two seasons, but right now he is looking to come off it pretty quick.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

He has been finishing well around the basket recently. Poor finishing has been possibly his biggest weakness over his career.

Edit: Just read a Chronicle article that talks about how Alston did a lot of drills on finishing around the basket in the offseason.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Im still worried about his jump shots.
From 3point land his % is just not good enough.

When he drives to the basket its beautiful. His defence is underrated.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

He's much improved, talent-wise and just playing in the system more. Wouldn't mind him on my team (as opposed to being a joke previous season).


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Rafer is a solid 5 on a 10 point scale, which makes him very average.

You are finally seeing "production" out of him because he's jacking up so many shots. If you think his assist numbers are so great, then you really have to think again. With Yao (both low-post and soft touch from the outside) on his team, it's not exactly difficult to crank out assists....

Rafer should NEVER take 10+ shots in any game. Give half of his 12-14 shots to Scola and Bonzi, and I'd be a happy camper.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Do you guys realize the desperation with this team and the fans?

The fans are actually thinking that this Rafer character could be a keeper....

uke:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> (like the penetrating, iam still iffy about him doing that good on this part)


When I say penetrate, I am not talking about somebody like Chris Paul who can drive and score. I guess I meant more like Hakeem said in his post, he's finishing when he gets into the lane with that little floater.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I'm seeing Rafer's lay ups go in.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

As long as its working I'll take it.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I say as long as Rafer Alston is on my avatar he will continue to have good games. I'm going to take him off one game and see what happens.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

giordun said:


> I say as long as Rafer Alston is on my avatar he will continue to have good games. I'm going to take him off one game and see what happens.


Make sure you wait until Tmac's back!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Ok. But then the Wolves suck should I take him off my avatar this game?


----------

